# Wismec RX 200S by Jaybo Now in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Small batch arrived this morning and more coming this afternoon. Get them now!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-wismec-reuleaux-rx200s-box-mod-jay-bo-designs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VapingSquid

Order placed.
Thanks for bringing these in 
DNA200 colours with SS tanks


----------



## Stosta

Oooh! Watch these fly!


----------



## E.T.

oooo great price, 2nd hand RX200 are going to be a hard sell now!


----------



## Cloudgeek

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 54661
> View attachment 54659
> View attachment 54661
> View attachment 54658
> 
> 
> Small batch arrived this morning and more coming this afternoon. Get them now!!!
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-wismec-reuleaux-rx200s-box-mod-jay-bo-designs


And I was asking about opinions for a new mod today lol, quick question though, what RTA tank would you use with this, I quite like the Smok TF RTA G2, any suggestions?


----------



## Stosta

Cloudgeek said:


> And I was asking about opinions for a new mod today lol, quick question though, what RTA tank would you use with this, I quite like the Smok TF RTA G2, any suggestions?


Almost any RTA would work well with this, if you want to really use the mod and a RTA to full potential, get a Tornado with a six-coil deck! But that might be a bit much for someone starting out, even I look at that in amazment.

The Sirs also have the OBS Ace on special today, that would be good a place to start I reckon.


----------

